# Buying a computer with English OS



## 267473 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi

I live in a major city, Shenyang, and there's no problem finding most consumer goods. However, finding a notebook computer with an English version of Windows either locally or on Tmall or Amazon.cn has turned up nothing so far.

I'm not planning to travel any outside of China any time soon, so I'm looking to buy online. I'd like to buy from within China or the region (HK?) to avoid high shipping costs. Does anyone know of a source for legitimate Windows English products? I'm leaning toward Lenovo and Win 8.1, if that makes a difference.


TIA
Ian


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you buy online from i.e. Dell (dell.com or hp.com) you can choose the language of the OS during the order process. Apple always is multi language


----------



## 267473 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea. I never thought about trying the direct route.

And you worked in a plug for Apple, too! 

Thanks,
Ian


----------

